# Peat Moss, what does it do and why is it needed?



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

I tried searching but could not find the answer to my very elementary question. I have read (everywhere) about using a light dusting of peat moss in a new tank.

What I do not know is why? Why should I use a light dusting of peat moss? What does it do? How does it help my plants?

Thanks is advance.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...nts-discussions/16250-sprinkling-of-peat.html


----------

